# A7v



## A7V (Mar 5, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RJS (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the site!  There are several Bro from SA here that I am sure will be willing to help you out.


----------



## RJS (Mar 5, 2009)

You can also check out the lodge locator on the Grand Lodge Website.

*http://grandlodgeoftexas.org/l_locate.php*


----------



## Bro. Kurt P.M. (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome to the Forums Brother! There are quite a few members from the San Antonio area that may be able to assist you.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello & Welcome!


----------



## isaiah65 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well come my brother.


----------



## cmoreno85tx (Mar 6, 2009)

Community Lodge #1201, (San Antonio) at your service. I sent you a PM btw.


----------



## RJS (Jun 12, 2009)

A7V, have you affiliated with anyone yet?  Just curious...


----------



## TCShelton (Jun 13, 2009)

Brother, check your PM box...


----------



## A7V (Jun 13, 2009)

I am in the process of affiliating with Patterson Lodge 1177 here in San Antonio.


----------



## RJS (Jun 14, 2009)

Awesome!


----------

